# T-Mac New York Bound?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> This has been floating around for a while now, but it clearly will pick up steam now that it's reached Jonathan Givony's desk.]
> 
> The playoff success of the Houston Rockets without Tracy McGrady has made the injury-plagued all-star expendable. With one year and $23.2M left on his deal -- plus the baggage he brings with him as a high-maintenance personality -- there are few teams that can afford to bring him in. The Knicks, obviously, are one.
> 
> ...


http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

It would definitely be interesting, but isn't he supposed to miss the first 20-30 games of the upcoming regular season? Would the Knicks be willing to wait and play him for only about 2/3 of the season?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

MMM BRING HIM IN BABY!!! The Rockets need fresh legs, we need some expiring contracts!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

MMM BRING HIM IN BABY!!! The Rockets need fresh legs, we need some expiring contracts!



> It would definitely be interesting, but isn't he supposed to miss the first 20-30 games of the upcoming regular season? Would the Knicks be willing to wait and play him for only about 2/3 of the season?


Lol it doesn't really matter if he misses the first 20-30 games we played short handed for the most part of last season.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/


Great idea! I proposed it months ago.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

vinsanity77 said:


> It would definitely be interesting, but isn't he supposed to miss the first 20-30 games of the upcoming regular season? Would the Knicks be willing to wait and play him for only about 2/3 of the season?


He's a 1 year rental anyway. I love T-Mac as a player, but he's even more valuable to us as an expiring contract. Give up Jared Jeffries, Q-Rich and whatever else for him (do we have any other bad contracts? if so throw 'em in) and let's get it done.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Isn't Mobley/Q + Hughes like the only thing the Knicks could offer?

I feel like the Rockets could get quite a few better offers than that.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Isn't Mobley/Q + Hughes like the only thing the Knicks could offer?
> 
> I feel like the Rockets could get quite a few better offers than that.


Agreed. I think the Pistons or Nets would are capable and likely are prepared to make a better off. The Pistons have been rumored to want to move Richard Hamilton who is an excellent fit on a contender in need of a 2 way player at the 2 spot. The Nets have no real use for Vince Carter anymore and have expressed interest in financial flexibility in anticipation of 2010. Those offers would obviously be much better if the Rockets are looking strictly for talent in return. If they hope to bring in backcourt players while retaining their financial flexibility, then I can't see how they pass up the Knicks offer.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I hope we can move Jeffries somehow in this trade.


----------

